# Shell and flower hat pattern



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I design this hat to my cousin, she is in treatment with chemo, she is doing good but she has to wear hats (for now) : ) I think is simple and easy. I would like to share the pattern with you. I hope you can understand my explanation.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. Looks so soft & feminine & in soothing colors. Thx for sharing pattern.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I love that. Thanks for sharing . I think this is going to be my next chemo hat.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

We're practically neighbors! ;-)

Lovely design ... your cousin will love your gift.

My husband wouldn't wear a hat - loved his bald head so much that he didn't let the hair go back.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

The hat is beautiful ! What size yarn did you use ?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable and so thoughtful. How old is she? I wish her the best of luck. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful hat, i just love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

wonderful, thanks for sharing


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a wonderful pattern, thanks for sharing. What yarn did you use and what size hook? Thanks Lynn


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Always looking for new patterns and Challenges.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Such a lovely hat. I have a special cousin in mind. The flower is so delicate. thanks for your kindness in posting this!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie4737 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi love this pattern but not sure what is the crab stitch? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Lovely Hat. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

charlie4737 said:


> Hi love this pattern but not sure what is the crab stitch? Thank you for sharing.


Crochet backwards. Instead of putting the hook into the next stitch (right), put it into the last stitch (left). It makes a real nice edge. Check out your friend and mine :Youtube. :thumbup:


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

It looks like it was done with a fine yarn ?


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing the pattern (very nicely charted, too!)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a very pretty hat. I hope your cousin feels better soon. (Been there myself.)The softer the better, because my head actually hurt without hair. 

Anita


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

noraschreiber said:


> I design this hat to my cousin, she is in treatment with chemo, she is doing good but she has to wear hats (for now) : ) I think is simple and easy. I would like to share the pattern with you. I hope you can understand my explanation.


You might consider making her a plain one, too -- one without the flower. From experience, I know that a plain little hat comes very in handy for sleeping, too. Glad she's doing well. She's lucky to have such a thoughtful, talented cousin.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

This hat is just beautiful. Such a wonderful way to bring happiness to her! I will try to make this hat, although my skills are still very limited! Thank you for the pattern. I love it!


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

CoralDawn said:


> The hat is beautiful ! What size yarn did you use ?


i used thread but is like 3 ply and crochet hook D (3.0 mm)


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> noraschreiber said:
> 
> 
> > I design this hat to my cousin, she is in treatment with chemo, she is doing good but she has to wear hats (for now) : ) I think is simple and easy. I would like to share the pattern with you. I hope you can understand my explanation.
> ...


Thank you; I'm going to crochet another one plain.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

lovewrens said:


> This hat is just beautiful. Such a wonderful way to bring happiness to her! I will try to make this hat, although my skills are still very limited! Thank you for the pattern. I love it!


thank you, and you feel free to ask me about this hat. you can do it.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

CoralDawn said:


> It looks like it was done with a fine yarn ?


I used thread; we are living in California the weather is not cold


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Very pretty! Thank you for sharing the pattern (very nicely charted, too!)


I took my time to learn paint. I think is the better way to explain pattern; less words, it's easy to show with chart.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for the pattern. Was in your area yesterday.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

fabiana said:


> Very pretty! Thank you for the pattern. Was in your area yesterday.


oh! mg we can meet next time.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this beautiful hat. Will definitely give it a try. Keep up the good work & my prayers go out to your cousin for a complete recovery.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Although you did it as a chemo hat for your cousin, it would look great on anybody just for a quick trip out. Maybe not in the really cold areas.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I appreciate this very much. The written directions appear easy enough to follow, and with the chart, I'll be able to learn how to read a chart. I used to know how, but it's been so many years that I find them confusing now. This is really going to help me get back on track! Thanks so much Nora.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thanks


----------



## MariaEugenia (Oct 22, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR SHARE!!!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

This is truly beautiful, Nora. Thanks so much for sharing it, and for the lovely chart.


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

It's beautiful and looks comfortable. Thank you.


----------



## Lily Monteiro (Nov 18, 2012)

Very thoughtful gift for someone going through cancer.
I would like to crochet or knit the pink shoes on the side.
noraschreiber


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not game to try this one yet because I am too unskilled but the design is beautiful! Your cousin is blessed to have you make it for her. Who wouldn't feel lovely in that hat!!!


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you. I made now other hat more trying to get a soft hat. Because friends in KP toll me is better soft.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, Thank you.
I am sure she will really enjoy this.


----------



## Lily Monteiro (Nov 18, 2012)

I would like to knit a cap with cables.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty baby cap


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Mirror said:


> pretty baby cap


It is big. for adult size. My cousin is 60 years old. :sm01:


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

noraschreiber said:


> It is big. for adult size. My cousin is 60 years old. :sm01:


Maybe if I use thin yarn or cotton and smaller crochet is going to be for baby.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

noraschreiber said:


> Thank you. I made now other hat more trying to get a soft hat. Because friends in KP toll me is better soft.


2012 - I'm a bit late seeing your lovely work. Now that it's April 2018, I hope your cousin continues to enjoy wearing your hats.

The new one is lovely, too. Looks easier -- I can follow knitting charts but never got the hang of crochet charts. My eyes start to combine all the symbols.

Your hats would be wonderful for the charity knitting group to make.


----------

